# Yuri's Revenge



## sea10 (Mar 8, 2005)

Hi guys,
i really need some help with Yuri's revenge when i play on the internet i go into the game start playing and then it says Yuri's revenge has encounted an internal error please got to westwood techinical support, been there done that and nothing have uninstalled yuri's and red alert have patched up to 1.001 and still having problems.
running windows xp 
emachine 5250
512 mb ram
hope some lovely person could help

regards

sea10


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

EA Lames is no longer supporting C&C: RA2, hence the no update. The only thing about YR is that is not stable with Windows XP. Normal means of installing it doesn't work as it should. I'm guessing that some of your files are not in compatibility mode (I'm assuming thats how you had it.)


----------



## sea10 (Mar 8, 2005)

hi thanks for replying,
i am a complete novice here could you explain how i put it into compatilbility mode please.
many thanks once again

regards
sea10


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

Right click on GAMEMD.EXE in the YR folder. Click Properties. Click Compatibility Tab. Click the box for Run program under ... and choose Windows 98 / Me or Windows 2000

The only thing is that you need to do most of the other files too.


----------



## courtlandhui (Oct 16, 2004)

try www.westwood.com, they have support, ea games is only for Generals


----------



## sea10 (Mar 8, 2005)

Hi,
have been to westwood and looked for the technical support but couldn't find anything there, its so annoying when you get into a game then part way through it comes up with yuri has encountered an internal error please go to westwood.com. I also have a laptop which has played yuri with no problems at all. Will also try what tidus4yuna has said and see what happens hopefully that might help. Any other advice gratefully recieved for a novice lol

regards
sea10


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

Westwoods support is linked to EA's tech site. EA bought Westwood


----------



## courtlandhui (Oct 16, 2004)

woops then...
the site isn't really working...
and generals is like the last line of C and C...
NOOO!!!!
Well go to eagames, then just chat with their tech guys.


----------

